# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کامل ترین نرم افزار معرفی رشته های دانشگاهی!+تست شخصیت وشغل

## Ensany

سلام و خسته نباشید!

یکی از دوستان زحمت کشیده بودند و نرم افزار معرفی و انتخاب رشته رو گذاشته بودن! ولی متاسفانه توضیحاتشون بسیار ناقص بود(درون نرم افزار)

این نرم افزار یک نرم افزار تست شدست و شما میتونید باهاش به توضیحات کامل تمام رشته های مهندسی پزشکی و انسانی بپردازید! علاوه بر اون میتونید بازار کار . ... ..و ... . رو هم بصورت کامل مشاهده بکنید!

http://cdn.yjc.ir/files/fa/news/1392...401744_825.apk   لینک مستقیم دانلود





این نرم افزار رو چون خودم استفاده کردم و به جرءت میگم کامل ترینه قرار میدم!

امیدوارم بهره لازمه رو ببرید!

 در کنار اون میتونید از برنامه تست شخصیت هم برای شناخت روحیات خودتون استفاده کنید تا ببینید با کدوم دسته از رشته ها سازگارید! پیشنهاد میکنم از تست هالند هم استفاده کنید! 

برای دانلود http://dl.androidkade.com/2014/June/...idkade.com.apk  اینجا

برای تست هالند   تست شخصیت شناسی هالند  اینجا!(هالند روحیات شمارو وارسی میکنه و شغل مورد نظر شمارو بهتون میگه)

----------


## Yeganehp

:yahoo (19):چرا هيچ برنامه ي اينجوري اي نيس واسه ios:yahoo (19): :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Ensany

> :yahoo (19):چرا هيچ برنامه ي اينجوري اي نيس واسه ios:yahoo (19):


ios?  :Yahoo (76):  خوب! میتونید گوشیتونو بفروشید و یک اندروید بخرید حالشو ببرید! (راه حل ساده و مطمئن)

----------


## Yeganehp

> ios?  خوب! میتونید گوشیتونو بفروشید و یک اندروید بخرید حالشو ببرید! (راه حل ساده و مطمئن)


بلع مرسي از اين راه حلتون

----------


## introvert

تنکس

----------


## hosseinf1

مرسی خوب بود
ولی به نظر من برنامه "انتخاب رشته مکمل" بهتره

----------


## Ensany

> مرسی خوب بود
> ولی به نظر من برنامه "انتخاب رشته مکمل" بهتره


نظر شما محترمه! ولی باید عرض کنم انتخاب رشته مکمل اولا بعضی رشته هارو ناقص توضیح داده! یعنی توانایی لازم رو گفته! اما بازار کار رو نگفته یا بالعکس! و در رشته های انسانی ناقصه!

برای همین اینی که کامل هست رو قرار دادم!

اصلا دلیل زدن این تاپیک این بود که اون انتخاب رشته مکمل ناقصه!بعدشم! بیشتر از 5 خط توضیح نداده!

----------


## hosseinf1

> نظر شما محترمه! ولی باید عرض کنم انتخاب رشته مکمل اولا بعضی رشته هارو ناقص توضیح داده! یعنی توانایی لازم رو گفته! اما بازار کار رو نگفته یا بالعکس! و در رشته های انسانی ناقصه!
> 
> برای همین اینی که کامل هست رو قرار دادم!
> 
> اصلا دلیل زدن این تاپیک این بود که اون انتخاب رشته مکمل ناقصه!بعدشم! بیشتر از 5 خط توضیح نداده!


من فقط رشته مورد علاقه خودم رو خونده بودم و نظری که دادم با توجه به همین بود
شاید توی بقیه رشته ها این نرم افزار بهتر باشه

----------


## Ensany

> من فقط رشته مورد علاقه خودم رو خونده بودم و نظری که دادم با توجه به همین بود
> شاید توی بقیه رشته ها این نرم افزار بهتر باشه


مطمین باشید رشته مورد علاقتون توی این نرم افزاری که من گذاشتم بهتر و کامل تر توضیح داده شده!

----------


## Farhad.7

واسه pc نداری چیزی ؟‌ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Ensany

> واسه pc نداری چیزی ؟‌


برو اینجا داداش! .:: مسير ايراني ::.

----------


## Vicious

ماله گوشیه من فکر کردم ماله کامپیوتر هست

----------


## Ensany

نه برای کامپیوتر سایتی رو که به دوستمون دادم رو امتحان کنید!

----------

